# Wrasse ID please



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

I bought this Wrasse from J&L couple days ago as Peacock Wrasse, but I couldn't find any info about him in the internet!

Even the picture people uploaded as Peacock wrasse is black leopard!!

He is very friendly and calm, but as soon as I feed the tank he become really agressive to my Leopard Wrasse , and chase him around, the good thing is the Leopard waking up at 8 and I feed him before all other fishes.

I wonder if anyone could identify this Wrasse and pass em some info. he is eating everything, frozen shrimps , flake , pellet, ....

here is his picture :



















and my Leopard:


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe a moon wrasse? Very nice looking fish though.


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

its a Melanurus Fairy Wrasse here is a link for info Wrasse Fish, Reef Safe Wrasse Fish - Aquatic Connection


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this Wrasse from J&L couple days ago as Peacock Wrasse, but I couldn't find any info about him in the internet!
> 
> ...


Looks like an Argus Wrasse, _Halichoeres argus_ also known in the trade as a Peacock Wrasse as they sold it to you.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Looks like an Argus Wrasse, _Halichoeres argus_ also known in the trade as a Peacock Wrasse as they sold it to you.


Thank you  but still not much info on the net. At least I know it won't grow bigger that what he is now 4" .

The only problem I have with him , when I feed the tank he attacks the Leopard ,but other time he is OK.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

